# Nassahegan - 4/5/09



## Greg (Apr 5, 2009)

Good ride to start the MTB season. Met up with Brian, Tim and Jeff at Scoville. All the No Tresspassing signs sorta freaked us out so we went and parked at Stone. According to rueler this happens every year. No biggie. We just did the usual Stone Road Loop. It took us the better part of 2 1/2 hours! Pretty lame, but we stopped a lot and for long periods of time, chatting about MTB and the Sundown season.

Did okay as far as the wind goes. My legs took a while to wake up though. Taint is also a bit angry. The biggest disappointment was the amount of balls I lost being off the bike for 4+ months. Stupid little semi-techy areas had me second guessing myself and stepping out. A bit frustrating. It got better as the ride went on though. Brian's bike looked and seemed to work great. Tim is a hill climbing madman on his new bike. Jeff has spiffy new gloves, helmet and rad saddle bag. 

I got home and started eating everything in site, from salami to Munchkins and now a microwave pizza and a Coke. :lol:


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2009)

No chips? :lol:

I almost joined you guys. I woke up with Brian this morning and my head wasn't feeling too bad. But I didn't fall asleep until nearly 2:30AM and we decided that I needed some more rest. Another time.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Tim is a hill climbing madman on his new bike. :



I am not sure about that, but the lower weight and some mysterious X factor about the new frame makes it climb MUCH better than my old bike. I guess that X factor is why the frame cost so much.

My feeling about the ride pretty much matches Greg's. My legs felt pretty good but my wind took a while to get under control on the climbs. I also didn't have the explosive power needed to clear some stuff, but that will come back. I too feel like I lost some balls, but for now I will chalk it up to an unfamiliar new bike instead of a loss of balls. I was very pleased that I was able (for the most part) to ride that long ass rock garden. By the end of the season I want to ride the hard section of that garden instead of the easy way around.


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2009)

BTW, I agree with this, which was stated on Crankfire:



> Seems to me that they have defined tresspassing as Swimming, Hunting, Fishing, Parking, Horses, and Motor Vehicles.
> 
> Not a word about Hiking, Snowshoeing, or Mountain Biking!  Have fun kids!



Park on the street. They don't own that.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 5, 2009)

severine said:


> BTW, I agree with this, which was stated on Crankfire:



I am not worried about hiking or riding there, its parking thats the big issue. It would really suck to get back from a ride and find that your car or truck has been towed.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Jeff has spiffy new gloves, helmet and rad saddle bag.



The saddle bag was on most of last year too, holds two tubes! My tan shorts were new too, good thing no one passed us in the distant, they would of probably been saying "wow, look at that guy riding with no pants!" They should be a hit at Tyler Mill. Love the new shoes, made the walking a lot more comfortable on my feet!

My body is pretty sore right and I don't recall getting as winded last year as I was at some parts today, I wonder what asthma feels like since I am cough quite a bit now.

Am going to try and do a RAW maybe midweek if the body allows me.

Time to go eat my second lunch now!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2009)

Great ride, I'm pretty beat.  My legs were feeling it a bit, but the big thing was running out of wind.  I guess skiing conditioned me to short bursts of energy.  I was very happy with my bike, everything seemed to work great.  We took a long time to finish the loop, but I think we set a good pace when we were actually moving.  I'm actually a little disappointed in myself for not giving those two small dirt jumps towards the end of the ride more of a shot.  I should have rode back up with Tim and Greg to hit them again.  Next time I guess.

On the way back home I drove by Scoville to check it out and the place was packed with cars, probably more than I've ever seen.  I don't know what the reasoning for all the additional signs is, but it didn't appear that they were hassling anyone today.

I meant to add that it's obvious that lots of raking has been done over on the Stone side, and it was much appreciated! :beer:


----------



## rueler (Apr 6, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am not worried about hiking or riding there, its parking thats the big issue. It would really suck to get back from a ride and find that your car or truck has been towed.



There are other parking options where they won't mess with you near Scoville. If you continue to worry about the possible parking issue, just park on E. Chippens Hill Road...There are a couple of areas that would support a few cars or more...or park right next to the cemetery...there are NO signs there and also some room right by the big gate that blocks the fire road.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

Does any recall what we rode for mileage?


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Does any recall what we rode for mileage?



A tad under 5 miles which is lame given it took us well over 2 hours... :roll: Too much chit chat.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> A tad under 5 miles which is lame given it took us well over 2 hours... :roll: Too much chit chat.



It was the same as this ride I believe:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=493

So 4.7 miles.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> It was the same as this ride I believe:
> 
> http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=493
> 
> So 4.7 miles.



That looks about right.


----------

